

Ask HN: What attire is appropriate for interviewing with a startup? - teeray

I have an interview today with a startup for a developer position. I just graduated from college, and my parents are pushing hard for suit and tie today because it's "conventional wisdom."<p>What do you feel is actually appropriate? I don't want to appear as a stiff who won't fit in with the culture.
======
patio11
There's a spectrum of behaviors I could recommend here with more information
on, say, where the startup is located (because your parents totally aren't
insane if the answer is Tokyo) or what stage it is at. For a Valley startup, I
think a suit _might quite possibly_ say something about your culture fit that
will not be judged in a positive manner, and might suggest anything in the
middle of the Venn diagram a) makes you look good and b) could be warn in
front of a friend's parents without giving offense in spite of having no prior
knowledge of their views on appropriate attire.

If you're totally starved for ideas, for guys, khaki pants and a solid shirt,
both ironed. I'm even less qualified for giving sartorial advice to ladies
than I am to men, so I'll defer to someone else on that.

n.b. I fairly often do meetings with startup folks, including potential
clients, in either that or my usual jeans + T-shirt with a track jacket on top
uniform, and can't remember feeling conspicuously underdressed recently.
(Edited to add: Ahh, forgot a conspicuous exception that proves the rule, but
I can't disclose it without violating an NDA. Suffice it to say that if the
industry a startup is in would make a blind ferret say "Dude, you should dress
up for that" then you should probably dress up for that. Still got the
engagement but went shopping before I started showing up on site.)

------
brk
I usually just ask someone from the company I will be interviewing with.

IMO, a suit and tie, especially for a junior developer type position is
probably wrong _UNLESS_ you are the sort of person that is 100% comfortable
and natural in a suit, and even then I'd skip the tie.

My goal would be to dress 1 step above the people you are interviewing with.
Enough that you clothes help convey a sense of elevated status, but not so
much they look at you and go "I don't want to work with some guy that wears a
tuxedo to work".

Based on my non-scientific observations over the years, the ideal outfit would
be pressed khakis, ironed polo or button-down shirt, sport-coat. If the
environment is one where the people dress a little nicer, then you fit in well
and the jacket probably sets you apart. If it's uber-casual you can leave the
jacket someplace and then you'll be dressed nicely, but still a touch above
most of the people you're interviewing with.

FWIW, I can't remember the last time I've work a suit to an interview in
probably 15+ years, the last 10+ of that I've been working higher-level
management type jobs, many times in sales-ish roles/departments.

Also, respect to your parents, but their conventional wisdom is probably
massively out of date with current job trends/cultures, especially as it
relates to developer positions.

------
keiferski
It's definitely possible to dress up without looking like a stiff in a suit.
Get a decent button down from somewhere like J Crew or Banana Republic, a pair
of nice, dark jeans (or khakis) and some dark leather shoes. The key take-away
is

    
    
      a suit doesn't necessarily = well-dressed
      no suit doesn't necessarily = not well-dressed
    

Think of your typical office drone (like the guys in Office Space) - they're
in crappy suits and don't look that good. Likewise, some of the best-dressed
people hardly ever wear strict "suits."

But, I do agree with the poster below: _If a company balks because you
overdressed for your interview it's their problem, not yours._

------
kaolinite
I have a rule that I will never wear a suit and a tie to interviews. I don't
dress scruffily however nor do I dress formally. Some companies take offence
at that and, in some cases, you won't get the job as a result. Those jobs
though - chances are you don't want them.

However if in future I am ever struggling to find a job then I will likely
have to relent on this rule.

~~~
jparishy
I'll have to agree with this. As a programmer, I'm not particularly interested
in wearing a suit and tie while working so by principle I wouldn't wear it to
an interview.

It really depends on the company, though. If while talking with the company
before the interview they came off as lax on their dress code, I wouldn't
bother wearing anything fancy. I guess it's about judging the appropriateness
for the given situation.

In the end, I'd prefer to wear whatever I'm most comfortable in so I can be
myself and show them exactly who I am, as opposed to carbon copy office bitch
in a suit.

~~~
kaolinite
For me it's not about the suit, it's about the rules. If a company requires
you to wear a suit (by the way, I'm fine with wearing a suit for client
meetings, etc) - chances are they'll be restrictive in other areas too.

~~~
jparishy
I agree, plus it just sets a tone and atmosphere I don't want to work in.

Unfortunately, my present employer requires I wear a collared shirt and dress
shoes, which I hate. I am much more productive when I can wear whatever I
want. It shows, too. Especially when I'm forced to come in on a Saturday but
can wear whatever I want; I get so much more done.

------
debacle
Your parents are right. If a company balks because you overdressed for your
interview it's their problem, not yours.

------
yashchandra
"I don't want to appear as a stiff who won't fit in with the culture."

I do not think that just by wearing a suit, you would give that impression.
everyone understands that interviews are always a little more formal than the
actual job. Even if the startup company where you will interview has dress
code which includes shorts or jeans, I suggest you go in a simple business
suit. The worst that could happen ? The interviewers will tell you that they
are not that formal but thats ok. If you go without a suit, it may not hurt
your chances either especially at a startup but why take a chance. My
suggestion: go with a business suit. You have nothing to lose with that.

------
alinajaf
I've interviewed and secured something like five developer jobs in as many
years, at both startupish and big-money companies. Jeans, t-shirt and hoodie
at each.

